

The 5 Most Awesomely Eccentric Tech CEOs - mattjohnson
http://weblerr.com/#http://www.techknowtimes.com/wild-card/weird-science-the-most-awesomely-eccentric-tech-ceos/

======
athst
The only person I'd call eccentric in this group is Steve Jobs. The others
seem pretty normal. The tech industry could probably benefit from a few more
truly crazy thinkers, people like Steve and maybe Ted Turner.

